# Louisiana madness



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

red fish bannanza

louisana red fish bananza

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Louisiana6-21-09-clips-011.flv


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeesh.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice,, those reds were thick.... thanks for pics and the flick...


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*pics*

really cool pics!


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

is that El Capitan Devin Palomino's skiff?

sweet pics


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I think I am jealous


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

What part of the Delta are you fishing? 

I have fished a couple places over there and keep meaning to drag my skiff over in the winter when we got to Thanksgiving, Christmas or Mardi Gras balls... maybe this year.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

bartfromcorpus said:


> is that El Capitan Devin Palomino's skiff?
> 
> sweet pics


na, thats my boat. I moved over here to louisiana for a year long job assignment.

Skinny H2o iv been fishing mostly out of the empire area, just north of venice, this was on the east side of the river in quarantine bay area. but mostly been fishing the west side. having trouble finding clear water for sight casting since its warmed up.. probly guna head over to hopedale this weekend and fish the far east end.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you happy with the HPX for the Delta, or do you ever wish for a skinnier boat? The couple of times I have fished there have been summertime and it seems like the redfishing is all crawling or waking fish right on the shorelines at low tide.

I fished way east from Hopedale a couple weeks ago... I'll throw up a report if I get time, or feel free to PM and I will tell you what little I learned.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been researching the possibility of kayaking that area. Is it doable? I have a hard time finding folks with the same flexible schedule I have so I usually am solo -- any downsides or dangers? I won't soon forget coming across a large alligator at Rockport, and that being the first I knew of that potential danger.


----------

